# Hors de question



## tom29

Buenos dias

Quisiera saber como se dice : "Hors de question" en el contexto siguiente :

"Il est hors de question que je le fasse"

Sé que "ni hablar" corresponde a "il n'en n'est pas question" sin embargo no veo como emplearlo en este contexto.

Ni lo haré ?

Que opinan ustedes ?

Gracias de antemano

Thomas


----------



## Da An

Hola,

¿Qué opinas de " No es cuestión de que lo haga?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Quizas puedes intentar comprender que en castellano es en negativo, ... pero otra traduccion posible seria:
Fuera de lugar, "Ni hablar" ...

Espera otros comentarios


----------



## tom29

No quiero traducir "hors de question" solo sino lo todo. Lo que quiero saber es si puedo combinar las dos proposiciones de esa manera :

"Es fuera de lugar que lo haga", "el que lo haga es fuera de lugar".

No me parece correcto lo siguiente :

"Ni hablar que lo haga"

*No es cuestion de que lo haga,* para mi sinifica mas bien : Que je le fasse n'est pas le problème. Me equivoco tal vez

Quiesiera saber que opinan los nativos !

Gracias de antemano


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si deseas indicar que no quieres hacer algo, debes decir...
No es cuestion de que lo haga (yo) --- OK


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

tom29 said:


> No quiero traducir "hors de question" solo sino lo todo. Lo que quiero saber es si puedo combinar las dos proposiciones de esa manera :
> 
> "Esta fuera de lugar que lo haga", "el que lo haga yo esta fuera de lugar".
> 
> No me parece correcto lo siguiente :
> 
> "Ni hablar! que lo haga"
> 
> *No es cuestion de que lo haga,* para mi significa mas bien : Que je le fasse n'est pas le problème. Me equivoco tal vez
> 
> Quiesiera saber que opinan los nativos !
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Pequeña corrección


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- ¡Ni hablar de que haga esto!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias a todos pero quiero saber una cosilla mas : 

"Esta fuera de lugar que lo haga", "el que lo haga yo esta fuera de lugar".

Significan exactamente lo mismo que "Ni hablar de que lo haga" ?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Esta fuera de lugar que lo haga : correcto de forma cortes
El que lo haga yo esta fuera de lugar : idem

Ni hablar de que lo haga (yo) : es mas enfatico y mas directo.

Todos significan lo mismo, pero normalmente se diran en situaciones diversas y dependiendo de quien lo diga, ... como casi todas las expresiones!

Espero sirva


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias a todos, un dia servira, no lo dudo !


----------



## Jalisco07

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Esta fuera de lugar que lo haga : correcto de forma cortes
> El que lo haga yo esta fuera de lugar : idem
> 
> Ni hablar de que lo haga (yo) : es mas enfatico y mas directo.
> 
> Todos significan lo mismo, pero normalmente se diran en situaciones diversas y dependiendo de quien lo diga, ... como casi todas las expresiones!
> 
> Espero sirva



Estimadísimo, siento disentir. "Ni hablar de que lo haga" indica con gran fuerza la voluntad del sujeto emisor. "Está fuera de lugar que lo haga" habla de un impedimento externo al sujeto emisor, como puede ser la costumbre, las jerarquías o los modales. Incluso la ética del emisor.

Espero que se haya aclarado y, aunque poco tarde, que sea de utilidad para Thomas.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Réponse à:  Quisiera saber como se dice : *"Hors de question" *en el contexto siguiente :
 "Il est hors de question que je le fasse"
Aunque estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones que se han propuesto, veo que
falta la expresión española *"bajo ningún concepto", *que plasma perfectamente la rotundidad de la negación que expresa "hors de question". Por lo tanto, mi traducción final sería:

*No lo haré bajo ningún concepto*
o
*No lo haré de ninguna manera*
o
*no lo haré de ninguna de las maneras*

(son sinónimos)

Espero que te ayude!! Bonne chance


----------



## Jalisco07

Excelente, LatinGirl. *Bajo ningún concepto *es estupendísimo y muy usado en la lengua tanto escrita como hablada. Además, incluye ambos matices: el de la voluntad del emisor y el de la causa moral externa. 
À bien tôt.


----------



## Axaxasmlö

Seguí la discusión con atención esperando a ver si alguién lo decía. Excelente lo de latingirl. 
No lo haré bajo ningún concepto. 

Se me ocurrió recién otra, pero sólo por meter una más. ;-)

No lo haré y no se discute (más)! -si se quiere una más "literal".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me uno a los elogios hechos a la traducción de Latingirl, _bajo ningún concepto._
Quisiera volver sobre la construcción que hacéis de *ni hablar.* _Ni hablar *de* que_: me parece ser un ejemplo condenable de dequeísmo . En cuanto a "_ni hablar que_ lo haga"  me parece  sorprendente esta construcción de _ ni hablar _con la conjunción completiva _que_. Yo diría más bien:
*Que lo haga yo, ni hablar*! Pero como se trata de formas del lenguaje coloquial, supongo que los nativos tienen toda la razón. Sin embargo, agradecería despejasen mis dudas.
Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

tom29 said:


> Quisiera saber como se dice _hors de question_ en el contexto siguiente :
> 
> _Il est hors de question que je le fasse._
> 
> Sé que _ni hablar_ corresponde a _il n'en n'est pas question_ ; sin embargo, no veo como emplearlo en este contexto.
> 
> _Ni lo haré_ (?)
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes ?


 
¿Por qué quieres saber cómo se dice _hors de question_? No hay que ser fragmentario, sino tener visión de conjunto: se trata de traducir el conjunto de la frase

_Il est hors de question que je le fasse._ (1)

Las propuestas de *Latingirl* son aplicables a la frase (1). Recordémoslas:

_



No lo haré bajo ningún concepto ; No lo haré de ninguna manera ; No lo haré de ninguna de las maneras

Click to expand...

_ 
Para la frase (1), yo propongo, además, la siguiente:

_¡Ni hablar!_

(No "ni hablar de que lo haga" ni en general "ni hablar bla... bla...", sino, sencillamente, toda aquella frase se traduce con sólo dos palabras:

_¡Ni hablar!_


NOTA:

En realidad, hay muchas maneras de decirlo:

_¡Ni lo sueñes, majo!_

_¡Ahora mismo corro!_ (Corro a hacer lo que me pides; naturalmente, lo dice con ironía, o sea, dice lo contrario de lo que piensa.)

Y muchas más.
-


----------



## Jalisco07

Noticias para Gurb.

"Ni hablar que" es un solecismo grande como una catedral.

En el otro caso no estamos ante un dequeísmo condenable, porque el régimen preposicional del verbo "hablar" exige el "de". Pero sí nos encontramos con una frase inelegante, al borde del solecismo. Por tanto, condenable también.

Me uno a Domtom en que no es necesario agregarle nada a "¡ni hablar!", que es una frase verbal y, por tanto, una unidad lo bastante elocuente.

Los registros de la propuesta de Latingirl y de Domtom son levemente diferentes. Ambos dan cuenta de la lengua coloquial. La propuesta de Latingirl es más tradicional y por eso la prefiero, pues no me gusta encontrar en las traducciones localismos que traicionan el registro de la lengua de origen y la hacen casi desaparecer. Como la traducción que circula entre nosotros del _Viaje al fin de la noche_, donde el traductor se permitió traducir el argot de Céline al caló, con lo cual estamos ante un mundo gitano y no ante un francés descreído que se hace lumpen por propia voluntad.

Espero que te saque de dudas.

PS: tampoco en el caso de la propuesta de Latingirl es necesario agregar nada, aunque en este caso, si agregamos no cometemos actos de lesa gramática. Con decir "bajo ningún concepto" es suficiente


----------



## GURB

Hola Jalisco
Gracias Jalisco por tus puntualizaciones. Veo que coincidimos en que las dos formas son gramáticalmente condenables.
Un abrazo


----------



## Axaxasmlö

ya que estamos en el tema, les paso la frase por la cual me acerqué ayer a este foro: quizás puedan darme su opinión ya que la escribí en francés sin ser nativo, pero sin pensarla en español. 


"Le Gouvernement simplement répondait (aux protestations) que le projet était une décision souveraine hors question"

me olvidé el "de" 
Le Gouvernement simplement répondait (aux protestations) que le projet était une décision souveraine hors DE question"


----------



## Axaxasmlö

Hola Foro, mi frase, veo, está mal. Lo que quise decir, confundiéndolo con "hors de question" es "indiscutable". 
WLe gouvernement repondait que le projet était une décision souveraine *indiscutable*"
Comentarios, reflexiones, e ideas son bienvenidos. ;-)
Ay! Cómo se aprende con esto!


----------



## lero lero

Jalisco07 said:


> Noticias para Gurb.
> 
> "Ni hablar que" es un solecismo grande como una catedral.
> 
> En el otro caso no estamos ante un dequeísmo condenable, porque el régimen preposicional del verbo "hablar" exige el "de". Pero sí nos encontramos con una frase inelegante, al borde del solecismo. Por tanto, condenable también.
> 
> Me uno a Domtom en que no es necesario agregarle nada a "¡ni hablar!", que es una frase verbal y, por tanto, una unidad lo bastante elocuente.
> 
> Los registros de la propuesta de Latingirl y de Domtom son levemente diferentes. Ambos dan cuenta de la lengua coloquial. La propuesta de Latingirl es más tradicional y por eso la prefiero, pues no me gusta encontrar en las traducciones localismos que traicionan el registro de la lengua de origen y la hacen casi desaparecer. Como la traducción que circula entre nosotros del _Viaje al fin de la noche_, donde el traductor se permitió traducir el argot de Céline al caló, con lo cual estamos ante un mundo gitano y no ante un francés descreído que se hace lumpen por propia voluntad.
> 
> Espero que te saque de dudas.
> 
> PS: tampoco en el caso de la propuesta de Latingirl es necesario agregar nada, aunque en este caso, si agregamos no cometemos actos de lesa gramática. Con decir "bajo ningún concepto" es suficiente



Algo más enfático: ¡De eso, ni hablar!
Saludos


----------

